# gmc/yukon towing citation



## bendo60 (Oct 13, 2001)

have 2002 yukon with large engine
will be towing a citation 33ft about 8000 lbs
is this a marriage made in heaven


2. any info on hensley arrow antisway system
i know it is expensive.
is it worth the price of 2650.00
or is what  the dealers put on good enough>
rhanks
e_mail me direct
bendo.bendo@verizon.net


----------

